

Boston's LuckyCal, Winner of Facebook Grant, Makes Your Calendar into a Connector - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/09/30/luckycal-winner-of-facebook-grant-makes-your-calendar-into-a-connector/

======
ryanb
That's a substantial investment @ $250k. Congrats! This was demo'ed here a
while back, right?

------
prakash
Cool. Congrats, Sanj!!

